# "Wetjet" product allegedly kills animals



## Dovena (Apr 12, 2005)

I received this warning today from an animal rights activist:

For those of you with SMALL CHILDREN or animals......

I recently had a neighbor who had their 5-year old German shepherd dog put down due to liver failure. The dog was completely healthy until a few weeks ago. They had a necropsy done to see what the cause was. The liver levels were unbelievable, as if the dog had ingested poison of some kind. The dog is kept inside, and when he's outside, someone's with him, so the idea of him getting into something unknown was hard to believe. 

My neighbor started going through all the items in the house. When he got to the Swiffer Wetjet, he noticed, in very tiny print, a warning which stated " may be harmful to small children and animals". He called the company to ask what the contents of the cleaning agent are and was astounded to find out that antifreeze is one of the ingredients. (Actually he was told it's a compound which is one molecule away from antifreeze). 

Therefore, just by the dog walking (or a child crawling) on the floor cleaned with the solution, then licking its own paws (or putting fingers into its mouth), the dog (or child) can ingest enough of the solution to destroy its liver. Soon after my neighbor's dog's death, his housekeeper's two cats also died of liver failure. They both used the Swiffer Wetjet for quick cleanups on their floors. Necropsies weren't done on the cats, so they couldn't file a lawsuit, but he asked that we spread the word to as many people as possible.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

This was posted on several groups a while ago. But it is not proven that this was actually the cause that killed the animals.
Seems like it is an antipropaganda thing.
Anyways, I wouldn't use any of those products to clean. All I use is Basic G and vinegar to clean, just to be on the safe side.

Reti


----------



## Cricket (Sep 1, 2005)

I just heard this story... almost exact from someone(a pet sitter) who claims that their client is the one with the German Shepherd who licked its paws. No mention of the cats though. look at it like this, any chemical based product can be deadly or harmful to you and your pets. Go simple, like Reti said! It's a lot cheaper and all around healthier. Remember the Fabreeze story?


----------



## dzoo (Oct 16, 2005)

This is an urban legend , if you do a google search for wetjet and animals you will get many results concerning this issue, all stating that it is false. Similar to the febreeze rumor as stated above.

from one web site:
So far, I've found no evidence or documentation to substantiate this rumor. Quite the opposite, in fact. 

Though the product label advises (as with all cleaning products) to "Keep out of reach of children and pets," its manufacturer, Procter & Gamble, maintains that the Swiffer WetJet Cleaning System leaves no appreciable residue and is therefore safe to use in a household with pets, even if they lick the floor after it has been mopped. 

A low order of toxicity 

According to the Swiffer WetJet Material Safety Data Sheet, the product has "a low order of toxicity." It contains the following ingredients: 

Water (90% - 100%) 
Propylene Glycol n-Propyl Ether (1% - 4%) 
Isopropyl Alcohol (1% - 4%) 
Minor Ingredients (< 1%) 
Preservatives (< 0.1%) 
Propylene glycol n-propyl ether is a solvent similar to, but much less toxic than, ethylene glycol, the antifreeze ingredient always cited as a hazard to pets and children. The Material Safety Data Sheet for propylene glycol, which is present in no greater than a 4% concentration in the Swiffer WetJet cleaning solution, states that the chemical has "low toxicity in animal studies" where ingested. It is also found in other household cleaning products.

*The ASPCA Animal Poison Control Center has stated the following: "Propylene glycol n-propyl ether and propylene glycol n-butyl ether are very safe ingredients at levels used in cleaning products and do not cause kidney or liver failure." *


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Thanks dzoo,

My neighbor has three dogs and uses this product regularly without problems.
She is a nurse, and pretty up on health issues. Whether she is on this one or not, her dogs are the picture of health.

fp


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

This is a good reminder though, to check the list of the ingredients on your cleaning and disinfectent products before you buy them. I'm happy with my earth & "pet" friendly cleaners.


----------

